# Gamepad für Total War & Co?



## Amibobo (1. März 2016)

*Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Hallo Strategiespieler,

benutzt ihr für Strategiespiele ein Gamepad?
Falls ja, was sind die Vorteile und welche?

Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Nein, nutze ich nicht. Ich wüsste auch nicht wieso. Gute Strategiespiele mit support für Gamepad sind absolute Ausnahmefälle. Ok, mit dem Steamcontroller ginge wohl einiges, aber den besitze ich noch nicht.


----------



## Zerebo (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Habe einiges gutes über den Steamcontroller gehört. Damit würde das sicher gehen. Dann könnte man gemütlich vom Sofa aus spielen. Aber ich bevorzuge Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## spr3adlink (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Kann ich mir ohne Maus und Tastatur nicht vorstellen...


----------



## OutOfMemory (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Wüsste nicht inwieweit ein Controller in einem Strategiespiel eine Maus/Tastatur Kombi ersetzten kann. Kenne aktuell nur ein Spiel das für Controller entwickelt wurde, und das war meine ich damals ein Halo RTS für die Xbox.


----------



## troschan (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist da der Steamcontroller. 

Damit gehen viele Spiele sehr gut mit den Voreinstellungen, zum Beispiel XCom 2 oder Civilization. 
Bei einigen Spielen muss man aber auch ganz schön frickeln, bis man eine gute Controllerkonfiguration gefunden hat...

Alternative sind eventuell Tastatur Maus Kombinationen fürs Sofa, wie der Couchmaster oder Roccat Sova?!


----------



## Amibobo (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Danke für Eure Tips. Ich habe jetzt den Logitech G13 Controller.
Das Navigieren auf der Gamekarte oder bei Schlachten ist damit nicht schlecht, allerdings muss ich mich noch mehr einarbeiten um die vollen Fähigkeiten wie z.B. das Drehen der Kameraperspektive noch hinzubekommen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (2. August 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Nein, ein Controller macht für Strategiespiele wenig Sinn! Daher gibt es u.a. auch auf den Konsolen nur sehr wenige Strategiespiele, weil sich das Genre für die Art von Steuerung nur sehr mäßig eignet.
Kann man z.B. auf der Wii anhand von Fire Emblöem gut nachvollziehen. Ein FE mit Maus + Tastatur wäre mal ein Traum....


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Hmm.... Kann nur aus der Erfahrung raus sprechen mit dem Steam Controller und Pillars of Eternity. Da top down und strategische Kämpfe ordne ich es mal ganz knapp hier ein.

Und es funktioniert 1a! Mir macht es einfach spass auf dem TV zu zocken. Man kann massig an Shortcuts auf das Pad legen und nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungsphase geht es gut von der Hand.

Hat aber auch was damit zu tun, ob man sich traut alte Gewohnheiten abzulegen.

Ausprobieren geht über studieren, dem einem sagt es zu, dem anderen nicht.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Xcom spielt sich 10 mal besser mit Pad ....aber sonst nein.


----------



## Ajani (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gamepad für Total War & Co?*

Mit einem Gamepad kann es durchaus funktionieren, speziell auch durch den SteamControlller, allerdings nur bei Rundenbasierten Spielen (Civ, Xcom, usw) . Bei Echtzeit, besonders reinen RTS Games, geht jedoch meiner Meinung nach nichts über eine Maus/Tastatur. Viel schneller, wesentlich präziser, mehr Tasten zur Steuerung.


----------

